# sugarglidder is coming for deliveries on sunday december 22nd



## sugarglidder (Mar 26, 2010)

*sugarglidder is coming for deliveries on sunday december 29th*

preorder only, I will have some extra stuff but not a lot

hello everyone I am coming this coming sunday on a pre order basis only! my van is still broken so I can not bring the trailer. I will have some extra items with me.

I will be meeting at the same 3 places and times

mississauga whittle road and britannia 830-915am
weston road and 401 at staples 1015-1045am
kennedy commons 1115-145pm
I will be in my green cavalier since the van isnt finished until I sell some products to pay for it.

I can bring all the other supplies with me if needed also. not just food.

here is what I have for food left right now

spirulina flake $14/lb
earthworm flake $16/lb
brine shrimp flake $14/lb
premium veggie flake $14/lb
beefheart flake $14/lb
basic veggie $12/lb

1.5mm high color pellet $7/lb
1.5mm krill pellet $7/lb
4mm krill pellet $7/lb limited sold out
6mm krill pellet $7/lb limited
algae wafers $14/lbLTD
3mm floating pellet $6.50/lb
5mm floating pellet $6.50/lb
earthworm sticks $14/lbLTD
veggie sticks with calcium $14/lb LTD

all golden pearl is $34/lb packaged in 1/4lbs
50-100 golden pearl
200-300 golden pearl
300-500
500-800

decapsulated brine shrimp $26/lb LTD

NLS all $60 per pail all limited quantity

1mm cichlid formula
3mm large fish formula sold out
growth formula sold out
3mm thera A formula
5mm lare fish formula
7mm jumbo fish formula
9mm fish formula

I can bring frozen if needed
all are $5/lb or $20/5lbs

bloodworms
red shrimp
krill
daphnia
bbs cubes $2.50 each

api tap water conditioner $11
prime 500ml $14
prime 2 liter $49
prime 1 gallon $80
by the pound seachem safe $15/lb had a cracked pail.
hegan 2 liter water conditioner with pump $25

metronidale 100 grams $18

aqua clear 70 $60
aqua clear 110 $82

jager heaters

150 watts $30
250 watts $34

cascade heaters

100 watt $15
150 watt $16
200 watt $17
300 watt $19

caves and cones quantity discounts on caves most caves I have 50 or more of!!

hand made pleco caves split $6.50
hand made solid pleco caves $6
1.5" square $5
1.5" euro $6
2" euro $8.50
2" round $5
bolster breeder bell LTD $6
10" round pointed white cone $10
10" round rounded top cone $10
8" round with lip cone terra cotta $11.50
single clavus caves $6.50
double calvus caves large $6.50
round medium 1.5" opening around 5" round cave $5.50
round small 2.5" cave $3.50

fish bags limited stock accual fish bags not U line bags that everyone else sells.

8 by 20" $9.50
10 by 22" $11.50

HIGH QUALITY EGG TUMBLERS ALSO IN STOCK THEY WORK AWESOME AND ARE ONE OF THE LARGEST ON THE MARKET! EASY TO USE AND HAVE AWESOME RESULTS! THEY ARE $30 EACH BUT QUANTITY DISCOUNTS DO APPLY!!!

thank

john
519-897-1567 text 9am-10pm only please


----------



## sugarglidder (Mar 26, 2010)

Hydro sponges also complete


#2- $7. 50
#3- $8
#4- $9
#5- $10.50 
#2 retic $10
#3 retic $10.50
#4 retic $11.50

Just sponge
#2- $3
#3- $3. 50
#4- $4
#5- $4. 50


----------



## sugarglidder (Mar 26, 2010)

This sucks to say but I have to cancel today due to the weather!!! I was loading the car and a police officer stopped and suggested that I do not go out today!!! Basically recommended if its not life or death then don't go out!!! I will repost tonight for next weekend!! I will add a few other clearance items also 

Thanks and sorry

John


----------



## Mlevi (Jan 28, 2012)

Made the right decision, John. Better next wknd than ending up in a ditch. Hopefully, we'll see you at kennedy commons next wknd.


Al.


----------



## zenins (Sep 17, 2013)

Good choice John, better safe than sorry


----------



## sugarglidder (Mar 26, 2010)

Hello anyone coming out tomorrow to meet me??

Thanks

John


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm coming tomorrow.


----------

